# Landis & Staefa Software für RWP 80.001 Temp-Regler gesu



## Nachbar (8 Juni 2004)

Hoffe es kann mir mal wer helfen...
Suche die Software für den Regler RWP80.001 ..... Ist ein Raumtemperaturregler für Klima, Lüftunge, etc. ......

Über Google hab ich nichts in der Richtung gefunden....


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Bei Siemens schon mal geschaut?

Siemens hat Landis & Staefa anscheinend übernommen.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2004)

vielleicht hilft das Handbuch?

http://www.landisstaefa.ch/dat/pdf/8221D.PDF


----------

